# Buckwheat Honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a friend that sells it for 60 bux a gal!


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow!! Think I'll plant those 40 acres. I know that health food outlets promote it because of the high antioxidant content.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Russians, Ukranians, Slavs, Hungarians all use buckwheat honey for ethnic dishes. If you produce it , they will come. They may come slowly, but hey, it's not like it spoils right?
Post up availability signage at their community centers and at Greek Orthadox churches, and at ethnic grocery stores. You'll be surprised at the response.


John Russell\
honeyb.ca

[ February 11, 2007, 04:15 PM: Message edited by: John Russell ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Gary, try it in oatmeal, grits or PB sandwiches or as a coffee sweetner.

Johns makes a good point, ethinc honey marketing is exteremly effective and once they have your quality they'll buy alot, tell there friends and buy nowhere else. I'll add Polish folks to John's list as well. My wife's NYC Market is 70% Polish and when we have it they buy bucwheat by the gallon and often on a weekly basis. We always wondered what they did with it unitil we learned to understand their culture better. Big family meals, sharing with friends, much different than mainstreet America. My Market does well with "grichnea" (Buckwheat) with the Russian crowd who recognize it immeidately even when they can't read the English label.

[ February 11, 2007, 07:32 PM: Message edited by: Joel ]


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I was under the impression that buckwheat didn't do that well that far south, that it was a northern crop.


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

It will grow here and flower until frost. I plant a small patch of it each summer after the supers come off so the bees can collect it for wintering over on. And, they do collect it in mass each day until about noon, then they quit til the next day.
Only problem is, deer love it too!!


----------

